# Redirecting boot messages



## gabam (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi guys,
         I use my FreeBSD machine through putty over the network. Is it possible that when the freebsd machine is booting, all the boot messages are transfered to my putty terminal as well and then the login screen. This way I would know that nothing is wrong while the machine is booting? Looking forward to your replies.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 22, 2011)

you could enable to log all messages to /var/log/all.log chmod it properly and one you log in, you could cat it.

to enable all.log edit /etc/syslog.conf
I'm not sure it needs to be chmoded 600

Anyway, this is first thing that came to my mind


----------



## olav (Aug 22, 2011)

```
cat /var/log/dmesg
```


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 22, 2011)

olav said:
			
		

> ```
> cat /var/log/dmesg
> ```



For that matter you can just execute dmesg in .cshrc or whatever shell you use


----------



## gabam (Aug 22, 2011)

I think nobody really got my point. I want to see the freebsd machine boot messages live on my terminal emulation program, while the freebsd machine is booting, as if a monitor was attached to the freebsd machine. Silimar like a serial boot kind of thing. But thanks for your lovely replies anyways


----------



## AndyUKG (Aug 22, 2011)

Well you cannot connect putty to your server if it does not yet have an IP address (ie before the IP is configured during boot). You need either a serial connection (which could be via a network connected serial concentrator) or some kind of remote access interface as you will find (as an option) on most mainstream servers, ie HP iLO, Dell DRAC etc etc...

ta Andy.


----------

